# General > Genealogy >  Bruce Family

## Jillian

I am a descendant of John Bruce born at Thurso 1837 who left Thurso in 1860 for New Zealand, returned to Thurso in 1863 and married Mary Campbell born 1841, died 1925 in Cheviot, NZ. John died in 1904 also in Cheviot NZ. His father William Bruce born Bower 1801, died Halkirk 1881, married Elizabeth Kennedy at West Ormley 1834. Elizabeth was born 1810.

William's father  - John Bruce was born 1757(?) married Elizabeth Gunn 1790.
I recently visited Thurso and surrounding areas - just looking at the countryside but not doing serious family history research. I am a NZer now living in Australia. The family tradition of eldest son being named John Bruce has continued for several more generations in NZ, as have the familiar first names.  Any links and information about our branch would be greatly appreciated.

----------

